# A World Cup Win for Type 1 Diabetes: Real Madrid’s Nacho Fernandez Scores a Goal



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2018)

Nacho Fernandez (José Ignacio Fernández Iglesias), who plays for Real Madrid, scored Spain’s third goal of the game against Portugal last night. In the 58th minute, Fernandez’s kick, which has been described as a tremendous strike, put Spain ahead in a game that ended in a 3-3. Nacho has made some people with diabetes pretty darn proud. 

In November 2016, Nacho first spoke publicly about his diabetes. He said, “Many people don’t know that I’m diabetic and it wasn’t that I wanted to keep it secret but it is something I usually only discuss when visiting children in hospital.”

Nacho was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes when he was 12 years old. He said, “I’ve had it since I was 12 years old but it is okay because I’m very careful about it. If you have to take care of yourself as a footballer then being a diabetic too means you have do it three times as much.”

https://asweetlife.org/a-world-cup-...s-real-madrids-nacho-fernandez-scores-a-goal/

I was soooo willing Spain to win that match!   Great role model for any Type 1 wondering if they can make it in sport


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 17, 2018)

I agree it’s well done, but where was his Libre reader? That would have been bonus. I’ve never had diabetes stop anything I wanted to do, and I haven’t got the slightest doubt Hobie will agree.

I would have been more impressed if he’d come out as gay, specially in Russia.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2018)

Good stuff


----------

